# ORV vs ATV License



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

Been out of country a while and the laws are changing faster than I can keep up. Have a couple questions if one knows the answers I'd appreciate it, thanks in advance, Dom.

1. If one had a Side by Side ORV or UTV, and it had all working brake, blinkers, lights, etc, could you insure it and put a license plate on it and ride it on all roads just like a car? And if you put an ORV sticker on it, you could also ride the trails?

2. As I understand, ATVs can be ridden on some road shoulders, per county law. Do you need any ORV sticker for that? Most of these do not have working brake and blinker lights, is that an issue?

3. I know some states have a trail width limit, but I'm interested in the Can Am Commander, and at 58" would it be too wide and against the law for trail riding?


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I can't answer the road legal questions but the 58" quad will not fit on Michigans ATV trails which are maintained at 50".


----------



## Lost40 (Aug 3, 2010)

I had a Polaris RZR until earlier this year. I researched and found you can make a side x side legal for road use. The state has a checlist of items you need, and then you have a police officer sign off on the form that all the criteria are met and you turn that form into the Secretery of State. I sold it, so never followed through. The checlist indicates brake lights, blinkers, side mirrors, windshield, emergency brake, etc. 

To ride ATV's on the side of the road I believe you do need an ORV sticker. They are fairly inexpensive.

Your can am commander, because it over 58" wide, cannot legally ridden on State specified ATV trails, since the maximum width is 50". That's why I bought a Polaris RZR. However you can ride on ORV trails. Just be prepared to run the trails with buggys, trucks, etc.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

Thanks Budd & Lost, that helps in the decision making process. Still got some thinking to do. A lot has changed over the years, when I was a youngun riding Enduro and Snowmachines on the Hi Lines was not only allowed, but sanctioned races were set up to run them every year. I suspect a few who abused and the environmental impact slowly diverged into a thousand laws on the books nowadays.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Correct, as stated is 50" max for the trails so limits a lot of Side x sides. 

Here is a link to the checklist/form Lost was talking about. It is called a TR-54 that would be filled out by a Police Officer. It would fall under a for wheel assembled vehicle. Such as a dune buggy made for street use.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/TR-54_38480_7.pdf


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

1--It has to meet the requirements of a motor vehicle (as mentioned in previous posts). Once plated, your can put an ORV sticker on it, but only use it offroad where vehicles over 50 inches are allowed.

2--Yes, Michigan Law requires an ORV sticker (license) to ride on the allowed roadsides in counties with ordinances. If licensed as a motor vehicle, it must be operated on roadways as a motor vehicle, and not as an ORV. Most, if not all, ordinances require working headlights and taillights, and some require working brakelights as well. I've not seen one that requires turn signals for riding road shoulders.

3--What the others have said is true.

Steve


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

Thanks for the link to the form malainse, got it.

Good short rundown hitechman.

I see licensing for street use on a quad would be a pain, like glass windsheild and wipers and no plexiglass allowed. I do think it would be worth it for the side by sides though, with roll cage and all wouldn't be too hard to do.

But that 50" trail width limit would be a pain.

I guess the best of both worlds is to have both a side by side for road and private use and a normal quad for the trails


----------

